# My puppy between the ages 8-16 weeks..!



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

It's time to put some pictures of my GSD Ace, I took pictures from the first day he came to my world 

BTW, When all the temporary teeth should fall? He has some blood in the gums where the new teeth should grow.

Thankss!

*My puppy when he was 8 weeks old:*





*
12 weeks old:*







*16 weeks old: (**Pictures taken **today)*


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the picture with his soccer ball...he's a cutie.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a cute pup! Love those ears


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks you All! 

BTW, Do you think his size is suitable for 4 months old?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

mah neese mah


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Cute pup! He looks great! Jack was 18 weeks when we brought him home and about 45 pounds, two days later he lost his first puppy tooth. Let the teething begin!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------

